# Colorado Springs Open 2012?



## SpeedSolve (Sep 20, 2011)

Will there be one? I was informed that the 2011 open was on October 26th... Not February 26th... So kinda upset there. But, hoping to go to the next one. Also, anybody in the Pikes Peak Region, well, really anywhere up towards Denver I think, can compete with a team of 4 from their school in a competition on October 24th. Maybe the 22nd. It has to be from your school/age group so elementary/middle school/high school. It is with the "You CAN do the Rubik's cube!" Group.. 

Thanks


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to setup one, but it looks like it won't be until next year, as I will be leaving the country for a couple months starting in Nov.

As for the team comp., I am over 21, but I think I can still be a "coach". I'd be glad to do that if someone needs one. Let me know.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, the teacher at my school doesn't know how to solve yet, I still have to teach her, although the 5 kids on my team (6 counting me) have got the first two layers down, and closing in fast on the LL. It'd be cool if you could come down, but you're in denver, so...


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 20, 2011)

I really want another cube competition in CO but i probably wouldnt be able to make one until after December 4th. Because thats when football is over. So maybe after that not sure though.


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Ok, the teacher at my school doesn't know how to solve yet, I still have to teach her, although the 5 kids on my team (6 counting me) have got the first two layers down, and closing in fast on the LL. It'd be cool if you could come down, but you're in denver, so...


I'd be glad to come down. Let me know if I have a spot on a team and I'll make it. It is for a good cause and would be a great time.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 20, 2011)

pjk said:


> I'd be glad to come down. Let me know if I have a spot on a team and I'll make it. It is for a good cause and would be a great time.


 
I'll ask my teacher today. 

EDIT:

So you want to compete or coach? You cannot compete, but you can be a coach for the team. It would also be good if you could come down and help teach the kids, it is hard for me because I'm in the library with all the other after school activities and it can be kind of hectic. Once week maybe or just like 2 times in the next month cause thats all we have, but either or.  For example, today a 6th grader picked up my 4x4 when I was playing ping pong and dropped it.. Now it's broken.  My parents say I have to do a "background check" on you, as I'm only a 7th grader and 12 years old I kind of agree, lol. No offense! Safety first.  Also, my teacher wants like your email or phone number, so you can pm that to me and I'll give it to her. Here are the rules for the competition. http://gotomo.com/YCDTRC/CSPrint.pdf Thanks.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd definitely be up for being on a team. There are no restrictions saying that teams must be composed of students from only one school, right?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 28, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I'd definitely be up for being on a team. There are no restrictions saying that teams must be composed of students from only one school, right?


 
Sorry, you have to get 4-8 people from your school. Here is the link to the rules -http://gotomo.com/YCDTRC/CSPrint.pdf Unfortunately, I believe you have to bring a rubik's brand cube. But you can lube it or sand it or whatever. It would be cool if you could come! 

If you go to like Mesa or Widefield I'm pretty sure they have a lot of cubers there.. You would know better than me 

EDIT: I think that if you wanted you could come and do the new "Solo Heat" that they added. I'm not sure.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Sorry, you have to get 4-8 people from your school.


 
I'm the only cuber at my school, and there's no way I could beat a team of 8 people even if they're slow. I'll look into the solo event though.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 30, 2011)

If you can contact Mesa Ridge, there are still cubers there...they still average around 45ish...that's what they averaged when I graduated last year...I taught them well...ish


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> If you can contact Mesa Ridge, there are still cubers there...they still average around 45ish...that's what they averaged when I graduated last year...I taught them well...ish


 
Did you teach them to Rw M' R'?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 30, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Did you teach them to Rw M' R'?


 
Hate to be a noob, but what is the point of R M' R'?


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Hate to be a noob, but what is the point of R*w* M' R'?


FTFY.

It's how some people (probably most people who are just learning) turn M2. And I dislike it on principle.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 30, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Did you teach them to Rw M' R'?


 
I did not, some of them never really got the finger tricks down...but one of my...um...students? had ridiculous burst speed...and great finger tricks

He only knows LBL, with two-look OLL, U perms, A perms, H perm, and Z perm...His U perms are faster than mine...

One made up his own method for LL that is a crap load of random sexy moves and sunes...

I did make sure to teach them that sune is actually called Fishy...and antifishy...that was my greatest accomplishment...


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm registered for the solo heat.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 1, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm registered for the solo heat.


 
Sweet! See you there! 
My teacher talked to the lady in charge of it and apparently you have to have a Rubik's brand cube, which I was kinda sad about, but maybe for the solo heat we can use our own.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I just found out via email when I registered for the solo heat that the teams do not have to consist of members from the same school as long as we choose one school to receive the prize money, and that they're willing to give us a few more days to get a team together if Pat can still coach. Thoughts?


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> So I just found out via email when I registered for the solo heat that the teams do not have to consist of members from the same school as long as we choose one school to receive the prize money, and that they're willing to give us a few more days to get a team together if Pat can still coach. Thoughts?


Wait, can I still compete? I'd be happy to come down, but I don't really need to "coach" if you're there, Jackson. Originally I thought the flyer said there could be 1 coach who can compete that isn't in K-12, but the last flyer I looked at didn't say anything about that.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2011)

My teacher told me they had to be from the same school. But if that's not the case, come on over! If you're close enough, do you think you could come (I go to school at Janitell) after school and practice with us? I can be there everyday from 3-5. You are welcome to come after school if you can. Also, if you have anybody else at your school who might be teachable in the next 20 days, bring them too. I've got 4 people who are still struggling with LL, but should come around by the competition. One of my friends timed himself for the first time and got 1:30, which, isn't that bad considering he has only been cubing for about a week. 

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 3, 2011)

pjk said:


> Wait, can I still compete? I'd be happy to come down, but I don't really need to "coach" if you're there, Jackson. Originally I thought the flyer said there could be 1 coach who can compete that isn't in K-12, but the last flyer I looked at didn't say anything about that.



I think they might require a "coach" more in the sense of team organizer than an actual coach. If you'd be willing, it'd be awesome if you could come down.



SpeedSolve said:


> If you're close enough, do you think you could come (I go to school at Janitell) after school and practice with us? I can be there everyday from 3-5. You are welcome to come after school if you can.



I'd like to, but my school has a mandatory athletic program that runs from 3:30 to 5:00 every day, so my only availabilities would be on weekends and I can't guarantee anything yet.



SpeedSolve said:


> Also, if you have anybody else at your school who might be teachable in the next 20 days, bring them too.



Nobody else at my school, but I do have two friends who go to a different school who might be interested. They both average about 1:00; I'll talk to them.

1. Where are we going to get 25 (it's 25, right?) decent Rubik's brand cubes?
2. Which school does the prize money go to?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2011)

> 1. Where are we going to get 25 (it's 25, right?) decent Rubik's brand cubes?
> 2. Which school does the prize money go to?


 
1. If we do not have enough, they will provide us with some. My teacher got 12 cubes with a "Rubik's World" sticker on them.. But they suck. So, idk. 
2. I'd say if you were to compete on our team the prize money would go to us, but if we were to compete on your team the prize money would go to you.

Also, what school do you go to that has a mandatory athletics program?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 3, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> Also, what school do you go to that has a mandatory athletics program?



Fountain Valley.

The prize money should probably go to your school, because I'll be the only competitor from mine.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Fountain Valley.
> 
> The prize money should probably go to your school, because I'll be the only competitor from mine.


 
Ok. As far as I know, you do not have to come over and practice or anything, even though I know you already can't, but as long as you show up with us then you are part of our team.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2011)

Apparently we need a registration form, but I don't see one on the website. Do you have one?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 4, 2011)

My teacher already registered us. You don't need to have a list of names and a set team amount. 4-8 people. That's it.

EDIT: Including you, we will have 7.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay. Did your team already have someone from the 9-12 grade division? If not, adding me would require your team to switch divisions.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 4, 2011)

Oooh didn't think of that. It's just one 6th grader, four 7th, and 2 8th. So I guess we would have to switch. That should be fine though..


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, I'll send the email letting them know that I'll be joining your team. Is Pat your official coach?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, if he can't do it then my teacher will. In the email, say you are joining with either Michelle Rose or Janitell Junior High.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2011)

So after talking with the organizers, the ruling is this: 

They're concerned that if we have a Janitell team with a single Fountain Valley student competing in the high-school division coached by a person who isn't affiliated with either school, it will be too difficult to explain in the event that we win. Based on that, they want me to compete in the solo heat and the Janitell team will compete in the middle-school division. I'll still be there though, so whatever.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 4, 2011)

MMkay.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 21, 2011)

Competition Date: Saturday,October 22, 2011 
Location: Colorado Springs City Auditorium
221 East Kiowa, Colorado Springs, CO. 80903 
Time: 10:00 AM

Tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you Jackson.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 22, 2011)

Results: 
Solo Heat; 
Middle school division 
1st: Brady Lewis (me) 38.34
2nd:some kid 45.xx
3rd: somekid 51.xx

High school division
1st: Jackson Warley 12.78
2nd: some kid 32.xx
3rd: some kid 42.xx

Times are horrible because we had to use Rubik's brand cubes. Great job Jackson! I'll add team results when I know who placed.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 23, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## convinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

i dare you guys to have another comp in December


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 23, 2011)

convinsa said:


> i dare you guys to have another comp in December


 
Why? We weren't even the ones who organized it, so we probably couldn't.


----------

